# Needing from u guys Plz



## Firemedic21 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello :smt039 I was hoping u guys could help a girl out on a question about holsters for a Sig P225.I was wondering if a holster that says that it will fit a Sig 220/226/228/239/245 would it also fit the P225?? I'm just not sure about if it would work since it fits these others and doesn't say it also fits the P225.I've just gotten a Sig P225 and am trying to get a holster for it.I know some might think that this is a stupid question but I wouldn't be asking if I knew the anwser.He needs a good home.I'm looking at the Fobus rotating paddle holster.I was also wondering if any of u have any experience w/this holster.I'm wondering if since it says that it rotates 360 degrees does that mean that the cant is adjustable?? I'm wanting a paddle holster to carry ccw.I'm hoping to be able to order one this week before I have to go into the hospital for my heart surgery so if u could let me know something soon that would be great. :help: I'm wanting something that will work for me to wear on my hip.Thanks in advance for any advice that u guys can give to me. :goofy:


----------



## aibonito13 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Any holster that will fit P228 will do the job.*

Any holter will do the job, for IWB Iwould get in contact with Raven technologies. The are very good Holster. Do a Google search. I have one of them very thin and great to carry.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

I sent a PM to you, hope it helps! And if your nick, is your profession, thanks for your service!


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

The P245 and P225 are very similar dimensionally. The major difference between the two is the caliber. If you find something that will work for or was designed for use with the P245, that'll be the best fit. Anything for a P220 or P226 will work though it may be a bit big for the P225. The next best option would be anything for a P228 or P229. Welcome aboard :smt023


----------



## Firemedic21 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Thank You Guys So Much!!! :~)*

Hey Guys thank u all so very much for ur help on this issue.Being as I am new to ccw I'm trying to find a good hip holster.I have heard from other women that u will end up having just as many holsters as u will shoes or pocketbooks and u know us women have a shitload of both.LOL :goofy: I guess that I'm just going to have to try out different ones until I find one that works perfect and then buy 2 or 3 of them so I'll have a backup and a spare. :mrgreen:I broke down and ordered the Fobus Roto holster today so when I get it in I'll let u know how it works.Hopefully it will be coming in the mail in a day or two.Christmas early!!


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Don't forget the pics too :smt023


----------



## Firemedic21 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Of course*



Growler67 said:


> Don't forget the pics too :smt023


Of course I couldn't forget the pics.Or are u wanting pics of the gun too?? If u want those I can post them now.


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

I know this isn't what your probably looking for but here's the holster I have for the P6 / 225; http://www.theholsterstore.com/servlet/the-583/Pro-Carry-IWB-X-dsh-TREME/Detail ... and here's the holster I got my father figure for his p6 / 225 for Christmas; http://www.comp-tac.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=44 ... if I had to do it over again I'd more then not start out with the comp-tac one it's cheaper and just looking at it from the package I think I'd like it alot more. Hope this helps in some way :smt023


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*You Know Us Guys*



Firemedic21 said:


> Of course I couldn't forget the pics.Or are u wanting pics of the gun too?? If u want those I can post them now.


Pictures are worth 1000 words. So pics of the gun, even though we've seen 1000's of pics already, we like to ooh and aah!!!! Now holsters, well I guess thats about the same! Now a woman with a piece strapped on, now thats a picture we never get to see enough of 

Good luck on your purchase. And just a hint, you can spend lots of $$$$ on holsters you'll never use. Can't tell you how many I've sold on eBay!


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*Do you have pictures of the Comp-Tac*



LoneWolf said:


> I know this isn't what your probably looking for but here's the holster I have for the P6 / 225; http://www.theholsterstore.com/servlet/the-583/Pro-Carry-IWB-X-dsh-TREME/Detail ... and here's the holster I got my father figure for his p6 / 225 for Christmas; http://www.comp-tac.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=44 ... if I had to do it over again I'd more then not start out with the comp-tac one it's cheaper and just looking at it from the package I think I'd like it alot more. Hope this helps in some way :smt023


I went to the link, but there is only one picture. Really can't tell what the holster looks like. I'd like maybe to get one for my new P232. Thanks


----------



## Firemedic21 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Pics for u guys*

Ok Guys u talked me into posting some pics for u.So here are some pics of my gun,me,me and my daughter.I don't have any of me w/my gun yet but will get on those as soon as I can.Hope u like these.On first try forgot to post pic of gun sry here it is. Let me try this one more time.:mrgreen: 









Me 7/08









Another of Me 7/08









Me and My Beautiful Daughter Victoria 11/08









My Sig P6/P225


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing. Easy to see where your daughter gets her good looks!


----------

